# Found some old stuff…



## ky55 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2021)

Good looking horns


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 29, 2021)

Unique(at least to me)plugs on those. I like them. Any history on them?


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 29, 2021)

Two on the bottom ought to have maps of the Yellow Stone or Greasy River snaking through the Shining Mountains. Lot of "canvas" there for a winter camp scrimmer.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 29, 2021)

Anvil Head said:


> Two on the bottom ought to have maps of the Yellow Stone or Greasy River snaking through the Shining Mountains. Lot of "canvas" there for a winter camp scrimmer.


I always like to have a thick horn to start with. After I get through with my scrim,I usually scrape it all off.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeah I've had to "erase" a few of my first ones. Hair fiber makes them a little more interesting to work on than ivory or bone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 29, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## White Horse (Dec 29, 2021)

Ky55, did you make those horns? If so you are an artist!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 29, 2021)

Were did you find those horns? I'd love the opportunity to dig around in some of that old stuff?
I agree with White Horse, if you made them you are an artist.
What is the price on those horns?


----------



## ky55 (Dec 29, 2021)

Anvil Head said:


> Two on the bottom ought to have maps of the Yellow Stone or Greasy River snaking through the Shining Mountains. Lot of "canvas" there for a winter camp scrimmer.



Yes, I always wanted a local map put on them but I didn’t have anybody to do it.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 29, 2021)

Darkhorse said:


> Were did you find those horns? I'd love the opportunity to dig around in some of that old stuff?
> I agree with White Horse, if you made them you are an artist.
> What is the price on those horns?



They were in a cabinet in an extra room we use for storage. 
I have a friend who made rifles, horns, and other ML stuff in an old log shop beside his house every winter. I helped him work on stuff sometimes, but I don’t think I worked on these horns. 
I don’t remember what they cost. It’s been a long time.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 29, 2021)

White Horse said:


> Ky55, did you make those horns? If so you are an artist!



Sure wish I could take the credit, but I didn’t make them.
I did build a 32 flinter in his shop that turned out pretty nice.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 29, 2021)

I found a couple more horns today and some more stuff. 



Here’s a couple of pictures of the 32 my buddy helped me build.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 29, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Unique(at least to me)plugs on those. I like them. Any history on them?



Nope. 
Never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 30, 2021)

ky55 said:


> I found a couple more horns today and some more stuff.
> 
> View attachment 1125499
> 
> ...


I’d say that stuff is the right stuff. Very nice,stuff!


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I’d say that stuff is the right stuff. Very nice,stuff!



Thank you!


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 30, 2021)

Are those plugs threaded on?


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> Are those plugs threaded on?



No, they are fitted, glued, and then the hardwood pegs installed and sanded down and finished with everything else. 
The spout ends are all hand filed and sanded smooth.


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks. I have seen some old ones that were threaded


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> Thanks. I have seen some old ones that were threaded



I have seen maybe a couple myself. 
I can’t imagine the skill necessary to thread both pieces by hand and have them fit together so well. 
Pretty close to the skill required to make the perfectly fitted sliding patch box lids. 
??


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 30, 2021)

Remember they hand made all the screws in the guns as well.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> Remember they hand made all the screws in the guns as well.



Yes, you’re right. 
They sure did!
??


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 30, 2021)

Being a machinist for almost 50 years I am amazed at some of the skills our ancestors had


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

I keep digging around and finding more stuff. 
Today I found some stuff I made:
Short starters and loading blocks…


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

flconch53 said:


> Being a machinist for almost 50 years I am amazed at some of the skills our ancestors had



Yes, 
I look at the inletting, inlays, and metal work on the old guns and it’s just amazing.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2021)

That is one good looking squirrel rifle. Fine horns and plunder too.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you Nic!
Several years ago my eyes got to where I couldn’t see the rear sights on my ML rifles. It seems to be a pretty common problem. 
So all my good stuff ended up on the wall or stored away out of sight.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

You have some very remarkable equipment. Would make some fine kits for a muzzleloader. Really like the squirrel rifle. I have one on order that I hope turns out that nice.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> You have some very remarkable equipment. Would make some fine kits for a muzzleloader. Really like the squirrel rifle. I have one on order that I hope turns out that nice.



Thank you!
Good luck on the new rifle!
??


----------



## GeorgeShu (Dec 31, 2021)

Very nice material you have there. Many great memories I am sure.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Unique(at least to me)plugs on those. I like them. Any history on them?


I’ve got some Muzzleloader magazines that have horns with those type plugs. Let me get these grandkids taken care of and I’ll find them.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’ve got some Muzzleloader magazines that have horns with those type plugs. Let me get these grandkids taken care of and I’ll find them.


If you find them put them where you can find them again easily,please.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> If you find them put them where you can find them again easily,please.


I’ll bring them with me next week. I know where they are. Just a matter of waiting till the grandkids parents show up in the morning.


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 31, 2021)

ky55 said:


> Thank you Nic!
> Several years ago my eyes got to where I couldn’t see the rear sights on my ML rifles. It seems to be a pretty common problem.
> So all my good stuff ended up on the wall or stored away out of sight.


That is why I shoot a smooth bore now. 1 sight way down the barrel so I can see it.


----------



## ky55 (Jan 1, 2022)

flconch53 said:


> That is why I shoot a smooth bore now. 1 sight way down the barrel so I can see it.



I got a 54 SB, but I never could get the right patch fit with a .530 ball so I didn’t shoot it much.
The single sight sure makes it easier to shoot!


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 2, 2022)

A .530 ball would be a little tight in a 54 smooth. I shoot a .535 in my 56.


----------



## ky55 (Jan 4, 2022)

I just remembered this in the curio cabinet….


----------



## ky55 (Jan 4, 2022)

flconch53 said:


> A .530 ball would be a little tight in a 54 smooth. I shoot a .535 in my 56.



I have a .530 mold and some lead. 
Is there a thin patch that would make it work, or do I need to find a new mold and patch combination?


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 5, 2022)

There are some .005 patches around that should make a snug fit. I know a couple of guys that shoot no patch . That may work for you. It would be tight after 1 shot.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 5, 2022)

My partner is a seamstress I will mic some fabric today to get an Idea


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 5, 2022)

ky55 said:


> I have a .530 mold and some lead.
> Is there a thin patch that would make it work, or do I need to find a new mold and patch combination?


Get your dial indicator and hit the fabric store. Natural fiber cloth of the right thickness. Pillow ticking,muslin etc.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 5, 2022)

I know pillow ticking would be to thick. Maybe some unbleached Muslim


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 5, 2022)

flconch53 said:


> I know pillow ticking would be to thick. Maybe some unbleached Muslim


Linen might be good, but I expect pricey


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 6, 2022)

I measured some fabric yesterday and even light Muslim is still about .008. When you double that it takes you up to .546 still snug but doable. I f it was my gun I would get a .520 mold . But I shoot my smooth bore at least once a month.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 6, 2022)

flconch53 said:


> I measured some fabric yesterday and even light Muslim is still about .008. When you double that it takes you up to .546 still snug but doable. I f it was my gun I would get a .520 mold . But I shoot my smooth bore at least once a month.


Smaller calibers to me are harder to load than larger. Commercially made molds in off sizes are hard to find. I’d like to have a .30 and a .34.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 6, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Smaller calibers to me are harder to load than larger. Commercially made molds in off sizes are hard to find. I’d like to have a .30 and a .34.


Track of the Wolf sells .520 ball. The only molds I could find are six cavity


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2022)

I don’t own a smooth bore presently but I’m in the search mode.


----------

